
Functional Programming in JavaScript: Interactive Exercises - antoaravinth
http://reactivex.io/learnrx/
======
girishso
You might be interested in "Mostly Adequate Guide" as well.
[https://drboolean.gitbooks.io/mostly-adequate-
guide/](https://drboolean.gitbooks.io/mostly-adequate-guide/)

~~~
antoaravinth
Yeah, I have read that too. That is one of the best sites that I have ever
came across explains so neat the FP concepts like Monad and other stuffs.

Here is the actual course of FP from the same author:
[https://frontendmasters.com/courses/functional-
javascript/](https://frontendmasters.com/courses/functional-javascript/)

------
peter_l_downs
I think it would be nice to show the code output even when the question is
answered successfully. And it might be nice to show the output / expected
output in another HTML element on the page rather rather than in an alert. But
this is really nice, and a good introduction to the concepts -- very cool!

~~~
kagamine
I have not done the course, just looked at the first 2 questions, but the
output prints to the console, so it was just to open the inspector.

------
andy9775
Great site. I used it a few months ago and learned so much

~~~
sagarjauhari
yeah same, came across it sometime earlier this year I think - quite useful.

